# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 18 )



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2016)

*How much time do you spend in your shop a day, or the week?*




*
*
**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
New Yorkas, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and my ball & chain too...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (May 1, 2016)

I try to get out there every day, even if it's just for 15 minutes to glue a few pieces together. I can generally get 4-5 hours a day on the weekend. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2016)

Very little time in april...........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (May 1, 2016)

Tractor shop, 40-50 hours
Woodshop, 20+

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 1, 2016)

Not enough! House projects are consuming me for the moment. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (May 1, 2016)

At least 4 to 6 daily!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2016)

Usually 8 to 12 hours unless logging or shutin due to cold weather.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 1, 2016)

I generally average about 60 min an hour

Reactions: Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I generally average about 60 min an hour


did ya come up with that number on yer own or did ya take yer shoes off??? ................

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (May 1, 2016)

Probably only about 4-8 hours a week. I would love more but I'm a dedicated dad and my wife is now my boss so not a lot of me time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (May 1, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> did ya come up with that number on yer own or did ya take yer shoes off??? ................


Is that to many minutes? Maybe I counted wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Is that to many minutes? Maybe I counted wrong.


Yer toes or minutes???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (May 1, 2016)

Marc hogs the lathe so not much time. But....if you count cleaning up the trails of sawdust (Marc glitter), more hours than I can add up!!!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## justallan (May 1, 2016)

I bet I'd spend a lot darned more if I were to take a shotgun to the computer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2016)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> Marc hogs the lathe so not much time. But....if you count cleaning up the trails of sawdust (Marc glitter), more hours than I can add up!!!!



- i think this is going to be fun.........

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2016)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> Marc hogs the lathe so not much time. But....if you count cleaning up the trails of sawdust (Marc glitter), more hours than I can add up!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (May 1, 2016)

Right now, not nearly as much as I'd like. Trying to finish up the house so we can get it on the market and I can move to a new shop. Oh, and house.

Usually I was getting 2 to 3 per week day and 4 to 7 on weekends, depending on what else was going on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (May 1, 2016)

It depends on the week. Most weeks lately it's been 1 to 3 hours a week. At times when I am less busy with other things, it can be 10 or so hours a week.

This summer is looking to be quite busy for me, but I'm still hoping for 15 or more hours a week in the shop through this summer to really get to work on some furniture projects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (May 1, 2016)

Not as much as I'd like. Like @Tony , I try to get 30min to whatever on weeknights--depending on how worn out I am ('cept wednesdays-- that's poker night ). Weekends I disappear until she realizes the HD's  aren't getting done-or I get to go fishin'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 1, 2016)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> Marc hogs the lathe so not much time. But....if you count cleaning up the trails of sawdust (Marc glitter), more hours than I can add up!!!!


His man glitter


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 1, 2016)

NOT ENOUGH!!! But I at least try to get in it everyday even if I'm not doing anything. I just love being in my shop,my favorite place to daydream.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 1, 2016)

None for the last 2-3 weeks! 

Been trying to get the garden up and growing, clean all of the grass out of it that I plowed up in expansion, fence it off to keep critters out, etc., etc., etc. Spent 20 hours raking grass out of the damn thing last weekend.

This weekend, the grass needed mowing. Have a little over 4 1/2 acres of lawn, literally hundreds of trees and shrubs to mow around. Sister-in-law's grass needed mowing too; 2 1/2 acres there. Mowed the highway right of way the length of both properties, close to half a mile. So about 8-9 acres of grass
I cut in the last two days.

I walked through the shop a time or two!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 1, 2016)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> Marc hogs the lathe so not much time. But....if you count cleaning up the trails of sawdust (Marc glitter), more hours than I can add up!!!!



Ma'am, I think you need to go buy this for yourself-

https://worcester.craigslist.org/tls/5562273769.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 1, 2016)

I spend 8+ at the shop 5-6 days a week usually since I'm trying to make a living at it, with show season coming up that'll drop some as I'll be out at shows trying to sell all the stuff I make.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Ma'am, I think you need to go buy this for yourself-
> 
> https://worcester.craigslist.org/tls/5562273769.html



Never used! Lol....


----------



## Schroedc (May 1, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Never used! Lol....



The guy I bought my Oneway from bought it, used it for one project and then I don't think ever used it again. His tools still had factory grind on them.... He wasn't the original owner but it still has the original belt on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

